# You think cats are bad for Aussie Wildlife??



## dintony (Mar 17, 2008)

Look at what my 19 month old son bought in to us yesterday!!



We took it straight back outside and it flew off into a tree 

Nooooo idea how he managed to get it!

He was VERY proud tho and cried when it flew off :shock:


----------



## dintony (Mar 17, 2008)

He kept telling his Dad..."Mine...ta...mine....TA....MINE!!"


----------



## Helikaon (Mar 17, 2008)

now that is an effort i wonder how he did it.


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 17, 2008)

it must have been a bloody good catch! lol, fantastic reflexes! (am I allowed to say bloody?)


----------



## kirstys (Mar 17, 2008)

watch out some people here will start telling you to lock you kid up
great looking bird and good effort from your son


----------



## Renagade (Mar 17, 2008)

that's crazy, 19 months. pretty cute, gladf it flew away unscathed


----------



## dintony (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't worry.... I'll put a collar with a bell on him!! LOL


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 17, 2008)

lol


----------



## kirstys (Mar 17, 2008)

dintony said:


> Don't worry.... I'll put a collar with a bell on him!! LOL


 
cool thats means we will all be safe.  
my best friends son managed to some how bring a penguin back from phillip island in the car a 4 hr trip they found out that night when they went into the bathroom to find out what all the fuss was over and found their son trying to bath it. they rang the penguin place up there and they thought she was talking about a stuffed toy and told them to post it ha ha
they had to drive it back


----------



## dintony (Mar 17, 2008)

I know.... All I heard was... "Muuuuum....he's got a bird!!!!!!! Muuuummmmm QUICK!! It's alive!! MUUUMMMM!!!"

Couldn't believe my eyes!

Thinking it must have hit the window and was a bit dazed. 

The little dog was tied up and the big dog (big big dog...great dane) is scared of anything like that... even frogs!


----------



## cris (Mar 17, 2008)

LOL thats crazy, nice little bird and a funny story


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 17, 2008)

is that a king fisher?... it looks like it too me... im not that great with birds...your little boy is quiet the fast one


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 17, 2008)

haha he will become a good herper if he can catch birds


----------



## hazzard (Mar 17, 2008)

PiMp said:


> haha he will become a good herper if he can catch birds



What like freddy birds


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 18, 2008)

kirstys said:


> cool thats means we will all be safe.
> my best friends son managed to some how bring a penguin back from phillip island in the car a 4 hr trip they found out that night when they went into the bathroom to find out what all the fuss was over and found their son trying to bath it. they rang the penguin place up there and they thought she was talking about a stuffed toy and told them to post it ha ha
> they had to drive it back



hhahaha best story ever!


----------



## Australis (Mar 18, 2008)

hazzard said:


> What like freddy birds



As i understand it they are a rather feral species.
If caught they shouldn't be released, but rather destroyed.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 18, 2008)

What a nice coloured bird... I wonder how he did it. 
Maybe he would benefit from having a a budgie in the family? *shrug*


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 18, 2008)

The bird is a Sacred Kingfisher.

Regards,
David


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope the bird is ok. Quite often we find kingfishers just sitting on the ground & allow us to pick them up. They can fly but not strong - I let one go in our house. He seemed to be ok so I opened the door and let him out only to watch him fly 3 houses up into a backyard and taken by their dog :cry: I was really upset, should not have let him go, knowing how easy I picked him up to begin with


----------



## Chimera (Mar 18, 2008)

Guarantee his first word will be "Crikey"


----------



## Trouble (Mar 18, 2008)

haha great story
glad it flew off ok 

Chimera: I agree, 'Crikey, its a big one too' :lol:


----------



## FAY (Mar 18, 2008)

We have had birds fly into our windows and knock themselves out. I just pick them up and put them in the shade to recover. Also make sure that they are safe from any predators.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 18, 2008)

The difference is that a cat would kill the bird and bring it to you... or more likely play with it until it died and the only evidence you would get of the carnage is a mess of feathers in your yard.

Your son will probably make a great aviculturist (sp??) one day!


----------



## -Peter (Mar 18, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> I hope the bird is ok. Quite often we find kingfishers just sitting on the ground & allow us to pick them up. They can fly but not strong - I let one go in our house. He seemed to be ok so I opened the door and let him out only to watch him fly 3 houses up into a backyard and taken by their dog :cry: I was really upset, should not have let him go, knowing how easy I picked him up to begin with



Same, they look like they are strong enough but cant make it over 100 metres. Its common with young birds that get lost during their early flying development. Considering they have to make it all the way to New Guinea its important that they dont get released to early.


----------



## dragon lady (Mar 18, 2008)

So his alias will be BirdCatcher!...lol


----------

